# High PAR light for 90 gallon



## Majoram (Feb 26, 2010)

I want to setup my freshwater 90 gallon for high light and Co2. 

I'm having difficulty figuring out which light to get. 

Right now I only know about kessil and ecotech radion 

Does anyone have any recommendations or other suggestions?


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

I would use 6 or so sunblaster T5HO from a hydroponic shop.


----------



## Majoram (Feb 26, 2010)

darkangel66n said:


> I would use 6 or so sunblaster T5HO from a hydroponic shop.


I want to go with just LED. No particular reason other than aesthetics and less power/heat. Oh and florescent bulbs mess with some of my remote light switches.


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Here are the popular blackbox leds many reefers use but modified for a freshwater setup. 2 of these on your 90 will grow anything.

http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c5813/c231289/p17722568.html

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Get 2 Radions with reeflink to adjust it. Really cool lights. 

You don't need high light to grow stuff. You need good light-co2 balance and patience. A focus on light will give you a lot of algae headaches.


----------



## Majoram (Feb 26, 2010)

cb1021 said:


> Get 2 Radions with reeflink to adjust it. Really cool lights.
> 
> You don't need high light to grow stuff. You need good light-co2 balance and patience. A focus on light will give you a lot of algae headaches.


Sooooo tempting. I'm torn now. Go all out for brand new Radions with the works? or I could get the set Default posted or get new and save money with those below.



nc208082 said:


> Here are the popular blackbox leds many reefers use but modified for a freshwater setup. 2 of these on your 90 will grow anything.
> http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c5813/c231289/p17722568.html
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Those look good too. Great price as well. I'm wondering though if the fan might be noisy or later on fail?

This is gonna be tough. Any more opinions appreciated??


----------

